# River Race Track - End Of Summer Series



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Friday Nights are back at River Race Track and we have a new Series to kick it off. Look forward to seeing everyone out for the first race in two weeks.

Friday Nights 9:00 PM Start Time
6 Race Series (2 drops)
$20 first class, $10 second class
Trophies awarded to top 3 positions in each class at end of series.

1/8 Scale Buggy - Nitro/Electric Combined
2 Rounds of 7 minunte Qaulifiers
20 minute A Main
10 minute B Main
1/8 Scale Truggy - Nitro/Electric Combined
2 Rounds of 7 minunte Qaulifiers
15 minute A Main
10 minute B Main
1/10 Short Course
2 Rounds of 7 minunte Qaulifiers
10 minute A Main
7 minute B Main

Dates will be:
9/10/10
9/17/10
9/24/10
10/8/10
10/15/10
10/29/10
11/5/10 will be a makeup date if one of the earlier dates is rained out.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Hope this weather clears out so we can race this friday under the lights


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

If not, I have some messed up bearings I am willing to run. lol


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

lol i happen to have some of thoes also, but i dont have a radio...i droped it while cleaning it and now i need to send it in for repairs


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

bummer


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

That'll teach You to clean your radio while drinking...lol. j/k.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Please no rain, please no rain....I'm ready to get my race on!!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hello*

How is the track looking for friday????


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I just talked to Ken. The track is going to need a little love tomorrow afternoon from all the rain earlier in the week. We will have it ready to race. No drinking for me this weekend. It is time to beat Mad Dog.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Darren if your gonna run Mugen please change your avatar.:slimer:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Come take a picture of me whooping up on Mad Dog and I will change it. Seriously, I need a picture.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Huh*

I think I'm seriously hooked, I took one weekend off and I'm freakin out ready to race...

Darren, I'd be thrilled if you scooled me at the Rivvveeerrrrrr track...

I might growel a little, but be happy to see you kick some butt, but I'm slipperyer that wet fake boobs, not that I know...HAHA......


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

go get him Darren somebody needs to beat him. lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Jason, are you going to make it out and bring a whole slash class with you?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Just to let yall know now so you can prepare your self for the butt whippin im gonna hand out tonight....Mike let me barrow a radio and the plus 4 is broke in all i can say is watch out! ps...this honey bun is awesome


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

you better bring me one of those honey buns


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Darren, I've got a pic you might want. Ask Brian and Joey about it.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

tarpon140 said:


> Darren, I've got a pic you might want. Ask Brian and Joey about it.


You aint even right. But it was funny!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

sorry, i cant make it out for about 3 weeks or so, i have to work a shut down, so i will be tied up with work. don't even know if i can get off for the harc race yet.


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

where did everyone place Friday night. I know i probably got last , just wondering.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am sorry but I forgot to copy the standings and bring them home. I will post up this weekend after this Friday's race.

Even though we combined all buggies together, we are going to score Expert and Sportsman drivers seperately and will award trophies to each class. Mad Dog and Brain are currently the only two in expert. I should be joining them this week. My car took a beating on the Submarine Race at Vertigo on Labor Day and it was not ready by Friday. All in the name of fun.
:bounce::smile::spineyes::walkingsm:birthday2


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Darren any idea on what oils your gonna use? I gotta figure out what oils to use with the 6 hole pistons.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Hadn't thought about it yet. Thinking about leaving work right now to go work on it though


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Lol. Let me know what you decide. Do you remember where you have the rear hubs long or short?


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hehe*

The hot setup is 15wt oil in the front with the 1 hole pistons, and just remove the rear hubs, it's super fast.....:cheers: ........ :spineyes:...............:bounce:.........:an5:.........................................angelsm................


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Car is completely rebuilt and ready to race. Need to pickup a new switch today at lunch. Just need the rain to stay away. Not running in the rain again.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Talked to ken and the track looks good. Pray for the rain to stay away.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Someone forgot to pray


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

track is to wet to run tonight...


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

i retract my last statment......track is running tonight. sorry for the confusion


----------

